# لو مخطوبه ..... لازم .......



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

أثناء ترتيباتك للفستان وتفكيرك في باقة الزهور المناسبة، لا تنسي اختيار كروت الدعوة لتكتمل فرحتك وليشاركك فيها الأحباب .



 


ظهرت مؤخراً أشكال جديدة لدعوة الأفراح بخلاف الكروت ولكن كروت الدعوة مازالت متصدرة الدعوات بأشكالها وخامتها المختلفة ، وينصحكِ الخبراء بضرورة أن تذكري في الدعوة مكان الفرح والتاريخ والساعة .




 





لا تختاري الكارت من أول محل تدخلينه بل تفقدي أكثر من محل بالإضافة إلى مواقع الانترنت ، وإن لم يعجبك شيئاً يمكنك أن تصممي الكارت بنفسك .




 



قبل اختيار الكروت عليكِ تحديد عدد المدعوين ، ويفضل أن تقسميهم إلى فئات ، الأقارب والأصدقاء والجيران ، هذا سيكون أسهل لكِ في الحصر ، وأضيفي 15 أو 20 كارت زيادة تحسباً للطوارئ أو نسيان أحد .



 




 

مثلما تبحثين عن فستانك قبل الفرح بشهرين ، فكروت الدعوة تتطلب منك نفس المدة الزمنية حتى لا تكوني مضغوطة في الوقت ويكون لديكِ متسعاً من الوقت لاختيارها وتوزيعها .



 


دعي عريسك يشاركك في الاختيار وفي كتابة أسماء المدعويين ، إنها فرحة وذكرى ستبقى للأبد .





 
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل يا النهيسى وكروت حلوة
ميرسى ليك


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل 

وكروت راااااااااائعه 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي علي الموضوع والنصائح الجميله

يسوع يرعاك​


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع جميل يا النهيسى وكروت حلوة
> ميرسى ليك


*ربنا يفرح بناته


شكرا للمرور الغالى

الرب معاكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> وكروت راااااااااائعه
> 
> ...


*ربنا يسعد اولاده

شكرا أختنا الكريمه للمرور الراااائع
ام النور الغاليه معااكم

​*


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> ميرسي علي الموضوع والنصائح الجميله
> 
> يسوع يرعاك​


*الرب يسوع يفرح الكل

مرور غاااالى جدا

ربنا يكون معاكم​*


----------

